# How To Plant Turnips



## VGAdmin (May 24, 2012)

veggiegardener submitted a new blog post

How To Plant Turnips










Continue reading the Original Blog Post.


----------



## samanthanichols1299 (1 mo ago)

Generally, the time for planting turnips is December to May, depending on how late your last frost is. During the fall months, growing turnip greens is possible from August to February.


----------

